# Hello eveyone!!



## Captain Pugwash (Oct 2, 2011)

*Hello everyone - hope you are all well and that life is treating you kindly!

Congratulations on a brilliant website - very informative indeed!

I am considering re-locating to Thailand (Bangkok) to be with my girlfriend within the next 12 months or so and I'm hoping some of you may be able to advise me on a few points as I am as green as they come as far as Thailand is concerned......:confused2:

My business is online - selling via the Amazon website and as Amazon do not operate from Thailand would it be possible to still run my business by keeping it registered in the UK and if so what would be the tax implications of this in Thailand? My business doesn't require me to hold any stock as all I need is a PC & printer to run it (no - I'm not printing money - more's the pity!!). The business relies heavily on the postal system - without wishing to sound ignorant - how good / reliable is the postal system in Thailand?

If running my current business were not possible are there opportunities for Mobile DJ's / Karaoke performers out there? I was a pro entertainer for 23 years (singer/songwriter) so have plenty of experience in this field, also worked as a mobile DJ more recently.
I also used to teach Guitar in the UK - not sure if that would come in handy in Thailand or not........*

*If none of the above were viable can anyone suggest any alternatives? I'm sure many of you will have some choice ideas but please try to keep it clean - I don't want to be responsible for lowering the tone on my first post!!!  

Any advice you can give would be much appreciated!

Many thanks in advance,

Greg.*


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Greg
1. If you are resident in thailand for more than 180 days then you are legally required to lodge a tax return here and declare all income received
2. You would have to form a company and get yourself a work permit to be legal. you need to google on "thailand work permit" and start reading
3. You can only work in certain occupations - if you can get a job at all. How many Thais can play guitar? probably a lot me thinks. You might have a chance getting a job as an english-teacher, but wages in thailand are very low for all except those on full expat packages 
4. You can ignore all of the above - as some do - and maybe get a knock on the door one day and get 10 minutes to pack your bags. you spin the dice and take your chances


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Oct 2, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> Hi Greg
> 1. If you are resident in thailand for more than 180 days then you are legally required to lodge a tax return here and declare all income received
> 2. You would have to form a company and get yourself a work permit to be legal. you need to google on "thailand work permit" and start reading
> 3. You can only work in certain occupations - if you can get a job at all
> 4. You can ignore all of the above - as some do - and maybe get a knock on the door one day and get 10 minutes to pack your bags. you spin the dice and take your chances


Hi cnx_bruce!

Many thanks for your reply - and your advice - it is gratefully received!
I do want everything to legal and above board - don't want the dreaded 'Knock on the door' thank you very much!

Cheers,

Greg.


----------

